# some info for the ignorant



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

I am getting requests lately for renderings of the work I propose to do in a customer's home.


I am behind the curve on using software.

I have used the home and Garden (ver.6) And I am reasonably comfortable with the basic controls,


It is an old and outdated product however, I am looking for advise on a couple things,
I read about different formats/programs , I don't really understand the difference

(chief vs autocad etc,) Since the learning curve can be steep, I'd like to pick one program and stick with it.

I'd like to be able to draw up a full house, with side elevations and details
I'd like to be able to do 3d models of Home interiors. 
Id also like to be able to import a picture of an existing house, and replace the wall color and flooring. (not sure if that is possible)




Anyway, what do you guys recommend? I was looking at the chief and I like the look of it, but I am wanting to get some first hand experience here first.

Thanks:thumbsup:

Wha


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

What works for others doesn't work for everyone. Try a demo of both pieces of software and go from there.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Download for free trial version of chief:
http://www.chiefarchitect.com/resources/demorequest.php?product=premier&src=web

You may want to look into Softplan as well, I've never used it, but it definitely has its fans as well.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

J F said:


> Download for free trial version of chief:
> http://www.chiefarchitect.com/resources/demorequest.php?product=premier&src=web
> 
> You may want to look into Softplan as well, I've never used it, but it definitely has its fans as well.


Ugh....I have, and would not recommend that program (SoftPlan)

I think from what you posted Hugh that CA would probably fit the bill. AutoCAD is apples to oranges. Revit and ArchiCAD are probably way too much money for you to want to spend. 

Don't forget SketchUp, but not for your primary. It has a very nice look to the 3D. You can export from CA, import to SketchUp and it looks good. It's what I do most of the time I'm sending sketches to a potential client.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

See? Some people love it...ya just never know. I like etch-a-sketch the best. :laughing:


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I know, that's why I originally got it. Big names posted on their website "we purchased softplan and never looked back" kind of comments. How bad can it be I said to myself. Well, I found out how bad. $3K...right out the window. Still sitting in a box to the left of my desk with the dongle. Hell, I tried giving it to Nick for free and he didn't even want it :laughing:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

:w00t:

How many versions ago?


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Chief Architect.....:thumbsup: :whistling:whistling


B,


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

If I am not mistaken, The Better Homes and Garden software, is a subset of Chief Architect. You would be a leg up, in that regard.

I found the various subset's of Chief to be very powerful, but lacking in key areas. In the space of a few months, I went from CA Architectural Home Designer to CA Home Designer Pro to CA X3. Interestingly, the full program actually ended up costing me less because of the upgrade programs. The discounts for upgrading were slightly greater then the purchase price on Amazon.

For what it's worth, I'm happy with my decision. I had previously used other professional cad programs and at the time, I was very happy with them. As my needs increased to satisfy my customers, I felt the need to make the jump to a more visual program, like Chief, Softplan, or even Sketchup. I like Sketchup, but I don't think that it was ever intended to be a residential Cad program. Some make it work, and the price is right.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

J F said:


> See? Some people love it...ya just never know. I like etch-a-sketch the best. :laughing:



I'd probably be faster with an etch a sketch, than sketchup.:laughing:


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

ok thanks for the info everyone, Now what version do you all recommend?

http://www.chiefarchitect.com/products/premier/

This version is $2200


This version is called Homeowner pro (like Jumbo shrimp) http://www.homedesignersoftware.com/products/home-designer-pro/

but I watched the video and it seems like it would do the job, although I am not experienced enough to know for sure. It's $500

thoughts?


thanks John


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

Like I said earlier. You can start at the bottom and work your way up. They all work the same. CA will give you credit for the program you have, as you upgrade. Somewhere they have tables showing the differences between the programs.

I had the Pro version and needed more functionality, so I bit the bullet and went for the Premier version. I'm happy I did, my pocket book is not.

This may not mean anything to you, at this point, but the single biggest item missing in the Pro version, was the ability to create new layers. I find that indespensible. The Premier edition also has a lot more tools.

Good Luck


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

The pro version will only do layouts up to 18" X 24" and it seems most cities want plans on 24" X 36".

Andy.


----------

